# Is the fat lady singing?: climate change



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

at least for new england. ran across this recent article: New England is warming faster than the rest of the planet, new study finds - The Boston Globe

lots of opinions on global warming/climate change. trying to follow the science, which is constantly evolving as new data comes in. 50 degrees and wet new years day. no snow in november or december. there will be snowstorms here in the future, but the trend looks more wet than white. what is purpose of a snowblower without snow to blow?
what are some of the best brands of umbrellas out there!


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm in New England, we have snow on the ground, we've had nights in the 20's


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

We had snow on the ground a few days ago. But 45/55 degree weather in December is crazy. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

looking at extended forecast, no snow expected through january 14. probably get hit by some heavy wet snows in february/march.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Fine with me, I hate the cold anyway.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Wait, SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT just announced: dense fog advisory! can't snowblower that...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I am waiting in ernest.......... ☃ ❄🌨😊


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

I think its too soon to change the name of this forum to umbrellaforum.com. While there are probably more brands of umbrellas than snowblowers, guys like @orangputeh, @Oneacer, and @tabora are going to be pretty frustrated with no motorized umbrellas to fix.

On the other hand, who knows? Look what one fan company makes - why not umbrellas?:








Overhead Fans


The safest, most energy-efficient fans on the market. From HVLS overhead fans to residential smart fans, we have what you need for any space.




www.bigassfans.com


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

When I was a small kid in Wisconsin I asked about all the piles of rocks in most of the fields, and learned that glaciers dumped 'em there as they receded, during an age far predating the invention of the tractor.

The planet has been changing since long before we humans arrived on the scene. No doubt it will continue to change long after we are are just another layer in the fossil record.

Smoke 'em if ya got 'em... the 'planet' will be fine. 🍻


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

WrenchIt said:


> I think its too soon to change the name of this forum to umbrellaforum.com. While there are probably more brands of umbrellas than snowblowers, guys like @orangputeh, @Oneacer, and @tabora are going to be pretty frustrated with no motorized umbrellas to fix.
> 
> On the other hand, who knows? Look what one fan company makes - why not umbrellas?:
> 
> ...


there may be lots of great free snowblowers soon!


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

rwh963 said:


> there may be lots of great free snowblowers soon!


Sure, but if nobody's buying/using them what's the point? I think a lot of (broken) umbrellas can be had for free too.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, our planet has been around for millions of years, and will be around millions of years after mankind has long gone .... In its vast existence, earth has experienced all sorts of calm and turmoil ..... Unfortunately, mankind has not been a very good steward, and performed some very damaging stuff in its very short time of being here , but after mankind has done its damage, and long after we as a species are gone, I am confident this planet will survive for many more millions of years ... We are but a drop in the bucket ..... 

JMHO


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

kinda like this


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

I doubt people really doubt climate change. What's causing it is more difficult because, like most things, there isn't just one reason. What to do about it is even more difficult. My view, someday snow blowers may replace treadmills for hanging clothes.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

... Thankfully, snowblowers will still be used in my lifetime .... and when I am gone, well, I certainly wont need them anymore ....


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> and when I am gone, well, I certainly wont need them anymore ....


You are sure of that? You might be wrong....


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

We are entering the largest mass extinction since the end of the dinosaurs.
One species an hour....
We are past the debate phase and well into its time to crap your pants.

WE are now we are in trouble here.
But secretely we don't want to believe we have truly FOOKED up the planet.
Inertia of thought and action, we think we can just sort of put a few more pieces of plastic int he recycle box and by a hybrid car and all our problems will go away.

We have been warned since 1970 this day was coming.
We reached it and we kept right on doing nothing.
Now we face very harsh choices.

40 years ago we could have made the smaller changes population control, education, environmental policies that kept the earth from heating up and our resources from being depleted.
We did not do this....
We excellerated our consumption instead

You think Syrian refugees drowning in the ocean and parents dropping their kids over the Mexico fence is bad....
Wait untill it gets a little hotter and hundreds of millions start to move trying to escape the hell we created.

We were warned!!!
Now here is a little clip from the way back machine that will give use a taste of what fining dining might look like in the future.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Whole lot of Kool-Aid been consumed here.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes .. unfortunately, at this time in our history, the very wealthy 1 percent, and the very wealthy corporations, want to retain and grow there wealth, and could give two %^$#&'s about the rest of our humanity and taking care of the earth. They will continue along this path, and eventually the destruction of life as we know it.

Hopefully the animal kingdom will find a way to survive, that is if we have not obliterated them by then.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

With the Great Lakes water temperatures quite a bit warmer than normal this year, once the cold weather arrives I think we will see the lake effect snow machine really start up.

I'm expecting (hoping for) some impressive snow for the lake effect snow belt regions this winter.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

deezlfan said:


> Whole lot of Kool-Aid been consumed here.


We may not like to think about truth so we call it cool aid.
What do you know about Jim Jones?
He was an evangelical preacher that saw something wrong with the world who tried to do something about it and he went mad and killed all his followers ( that was not obviously the starting point he was trinng to save them was he not ? )

Three men on a train....
The first man looks out the window sees the bridge ahead is out and says full speed ahead.
What are his motivations he does not believe in bridges?
He thinks they will find a solution before they get there?
He does nor want to be late puts the whole matter to the back of his mind and does nothing....

The second man looks out and see the bridge is out and shouts we have to slow down.
He thinks we can buy time to do something maybe?
Perhaps by slowing we can somehow avoid the canyon ?

Third man sees the bridge is out and shouts we have to get off the train.
No one listens....
He sets the train on fire.
All the people in the burning cars die as they leap off the speeding train or cook in their seats....

The first and second man laugh at the third and joke about who drank the coolaid as the train plunges down the canyon...


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Yes .. unfortunately, at this time in our history, the very wealthy 1 percent, and the very wealthy corporations, want to retain and grow there wealth, and could give two %^$#&'s about the rest of our humanity and taking care of the earth. They will continue along this path, and eventually the destruction of life as we know it.
> 
> Hopefully the animal kingdom will find a way to survive, that is if we have not obliterated them by then.


Bingo, best thing I have read all year.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

When I was in high school for some baffling reason they made us watch " Threads "....
Up until that point the cold war was not a threat to humanity as long as you could hide behind a brick wall and cover your head with a news paper.

It took this film to awaken me to the fact that we could in fact turn the planet to a cinder in a wilful act of hostility or worse incompetence...
Its permanently changed my way of thinking, turned me into a peace nik that would go to antinuclear rallies.

Time went by cold war ends you think we learned our lesson ( well we did not we still have nuclear weapons hanging on a trip wire fro reasons that make no sense ).

If it was so easy for us to see what harm we can do with our weapons why has it taken us to long to except the collateral damage our way of life is doing?
Its even more insidious because its been a slow moving crisis until this point when the bad shite has started to effect people's lives.

This film scared me out of my seat in 1983.
What will it take to scare us all out of seats today?






Side note:
Driving in my car last summer there was a test of Canada's emergency warning system on the radio.
It rattled me since I have not heard one in decades.
It was just a test, nothing to worry about but there is plenty to worry about, always has been.
We should be very worried.

Now I don't know you fellows.
You might read this and nod and you might shake your head at the alarmist posts of a man you don't know.
I respect your opinions, listen to your comments and care about the care and well being of everyone.
We all want to a happy life and live on rich green earth.
No one life by other people's suffering.
But our actions or in actions are causing suffering.

I have no idea how to fix this, I'm just an electrician...
the first step is excepting something is very wrong here.
Second the choice to do something has to be made...
Last action....
Doiing nothing is not going to make this world a better place.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

might not be too long before this question: "grand dad, what's a snowblower do"!


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

No denying humans are a scourge. Pollution is real. But most political solutions are purely a money grab. The books are being cooked. 

NOS, glad you are passionate about the subject. However, if you believe *t*_*he 97% of scientists say *_line you are too far gone to have a fact based conversation. Just remember consensus isn't science and science isn't consensus. I suggest Twitter, Facebook and YouTube if you prefer your computer screen sanitized of all climate science that might upset you.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

deezlfan said:


> No denying humans are a scourge. Pollution is real. But most political solutions are purely a money grab. The books are being cooked.
> 
> NOS, glad you are passionate about the subject. However, if you believe *t*_*he 97% of scientists say *_line you are too far gone to have a fact based conversation. Just remember consensus isn't science and science isn't consensus. I suggest Twitter, Facebook and YouTube if you prefer your computer screen sanitized of all climate science that might upset you.


The science can only take you so far I agree.
If you don't want to believe scientist theories you don't have to.
The world is flat is a theory, evolution is a theory.
Gravity is a theory, and If I believe I can fly and you believe I can fly then I do arguing with that would be pointless.

But if I need proof I just have to look outside.
Not enough snow to run old smokey yet and this year was supposed to be colder and snowier than the last.
Every year there is less of it.
I bet you I had more rain this far than snow.









Better hurry the winter solstice is coming and I can still see the grass in places.
I don't need a scientist to tell me something is wrong here.

Further south from what I understand the differences are less noticeable.

Hear the one about....
What is it six out of ten married woman can't fake a decent orgasm.
Studies show nine out of ten married men do not care.
WHat does this statistic tell us?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

NOS said:


> WHat does this statistic tell us?


Probably not much about climate change... at least not the planet's. 

Let's keep it reasonably civil/on-topic please gents. 🍻


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Probably not much about climate change... at least not the planet's.
> 
> Let's keep it reasonably civil/on-topic please gents. 🍻


I did not use a bad word so I thought that might be OK
The relevance of a statistic is proportional to how receptive the audience is to an answer.
That is the point


----------



## 97NSX (Dec 19, 2021)

google George Carlin , save the planet


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Of course here near Boston the winter of 2014/2015 was dead until it wasn't


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

We sure do have a long way to go yet, as we are not anywhere near spring yet ....


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

chargin said:


> Of course here near Boston the winter of 2014/2015 was dead until it wasn't


Same will happen here. Yet people will claim no climate change. .. so ..

I do expect a large amount of snow in late winter.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Beanhead said:


> kinda like this


I noticed the link and the song at the beginning of this, and there were plenty of other version of fan made video for this song you specifically picked one with scenes from Metropolis.
I love that film and its examination of the human condition.
But in case you picked it as a fluke here is a great scene from the film.




Another one who hit the nail on the head was Chaplin in Modern times.




And this ain't funny at all because its how some people really live and work.




Cinema reflects both the past and present like a fun house mirror that we may see ourself in, but may not recognize.
Now I am WAY off in the Rhubarb patch so I will withdraw from the topic.
Thank you all for the kind consideration of diverse points of view and respectful discussion


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

NOS said:


> I did not use a bad word so I thought that might be OK
> The relevance of a statistic is proportional to how receptive the audience is to an answer.
> That is the point


You're not in trouble... 😁 just wanna keep the thing somewhat on the tracks. 🍻


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> . 😁 just wanna keep the thing somewhat on the tracks. 🍻


Leave plenty of brow markers out and a little florescent paint on the switches and I can keep her on the rails.
I'm not just an electrician, I'm also a qualified switchman and motorman.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

NOS said:


> Leave plenty of brow markers out and a little florescent paint on the switches and I can keep her on the rails.
> I'm not just an electrician, I'm also a qualified switchman and motorman.


I'm a steamfitter (former life)... maybe it'll fly... 🍻😁


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I retired from Amtrak, does that count ......


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Yes .. unfortunately, at this time in our history, the very wealthy 1 percent, and the very wealthy corporations, want to retain and grow there wealth, and could give two %^$#&'s about the rest of our humanity and taking care of the earth. They will continue along this path, and eventually the destruction of life as we know it.
> 
> Hopefully the animal kingdom will find a way to survive, that is if we have not obliterated them by then.


I, have been saying this for years. I, think it is spot on. As with every thing else, falow the money.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Plan - B said:


> I, have been saying this for years. I, think it is spot on. As with every thing else, falow the money.


I'm devouring those methane producing cows one at a time... my "steak" in this is real (and quite tasty). 😋

And FWIW... I do what I can to live clean as I can. Sunshine harnessed, 40~ish MPG vehicle, etc. Unfortunately as mentioned here, and by me elsewhere... the largest mouths re pollution and the 'planet' are also in many cases the greatest offenders.

Crush those private jets, then let's meet again.


----------



## 97NSX (Dec 19, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> I retired from Amtrak, does that count ......


I retired from GM. and Metro North railroad (mta)


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

ok, might get plowable snow here on friday. disregard this thread!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Boy, I wish I would get some blowable snow ...


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Oneacer said:


> Boy, I wish I would get some blowable snow ...


well, you seem to be willing to travel to pick up free blowers, why not "storm chase"?!

"have blower, will travel"


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I sure would like some Global Warming! -13 here last night. 50 inches of snow. Arctic is warming up! Really?

It does not mean you are not going to get snow.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

RC20 said:


> I sure would like some Global Warming! -13 here last night. 50 inches of snow. Arctic is warming up! Really?
> 
> It does not mean you are not going to get snow.


Currently about 20% normal snow levels.
I am beginning to worry about a dry spring and fires


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

rwh963 said:


> ok, might get plowable snow here on friday. disregard this thread!


forecasted back to 2", thread is back on!


----------



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

rwh963 said:


> at least for new england. ran across this recent article: New England is warming faster than the rest of the planet, new study finds - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would not believe a word that the "Boston Globe" prints. It is run by left leaning people who belong to the party that begins with D.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Landngroove said:


> I would not believe a word that the "Boston Globe" prints. It is run by left leaning people who belong to the party that begins with D.


Deleted


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> ... Thankfully, snowblowers will still be used in my lifetime .... and when I am gone, well, I certainly wont need them anymore ....


i suspect there are some frequenting this site who look forward to using their snowblower in the afterlife.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

anybody planning on being buried with their favorite blower? pretty hard to cremate it though!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Tony P. said:


> i suspect there are some frequenting this site who look forward to using their snowblower in the afterlife.


what's the saying: "when hell freezes over"...


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

rwh963 said:


> pretty hard to cremate it though!


The new lithium powered blowers might self cremate though


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

rwh963 said:


> anybody planning on being buried with their favorite blower?


Nope, willing the Honda to my son... Hopefully in about 30 years.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL, when I go, there will be enough that each family member gets one, including grandchildren ...


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

I wonder of there is a fire pump forum....

Listened to some of the diseasel mechanics this morning.
One guy shakes his head listening to one of the young electchickens I work with talk about riding his sled,
He says to me I am too old to change carbides and sliders in the cold.
Just because those Yahoos are out riding on 3 inches of snow doesn't mean mine is going to move yet.

Sure plenty of time to get some more snow.
What scares me is what happens when the ground dries up this summer. ( or worse earlier spring )
I have the fire hoses and nozzle even a source of water but I think I better get a pump ( the stuff is just crap I keep ironically in case of a flood )

25 min later...
Nope no fire pump forums I can find...


----------



## Zazzy (Dec 21, 2020)

After the sun started putting out heat, there has been global warming. If you want to stop global warming, figure out a way to turn off the sun. If you don't know what the sun is, you can see it during the daytime. It's that big shining orb in the sky.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

People are nut referring to the sun's energy, but rather the atmospheric layer protecting earth, that us humans are deteriorating beyond natural occurrences, i.e. manmade destruction ....


----------



## Zazzy (Dec 21, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> People are nut referring to the sun's energy, but rather the atmospheric layer protecting earth, that us humans are deteriorating beyond natural occurrences, i.e. manmade destruction ....


LOL. We're all going to die.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

It's not so much the deterioration of the atmosphere but rather the accumulation of greenhouse gases in our atmosphere that prevent the escape of infrared radiant energy (aka, greenhouse effect).


----------



## Zazzy (Dec 21, 2020)

classiccat said:


> It's not so much the deterioration of the atmosphere but rather the accumulation of greenhouse gases in our atmosphere that prevent the escape of infrared radiant energy (aka, greenhouse effect).


LOL. We're all going to die.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Zazzy said:


> LOL. We're all going to die.


i don't see the humor in my post


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You have your sayer's and your naysayer's .... just like religion and politics.......


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Fossilized tree remnants can be found in the high Arctic so apparently the globe was much warmer than now long, long before any of us were around to screw things up. Link 

Also, so we've been told, there was a period of glaciation covering most of North America. Who screwed that climate up? The folks living along the equator cutting down trees and creating campfire carbon emissions just to cook their food? Don't think so.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Zazzy said:


> LOL. We're all going to die.


Yes we are.


----------



## Zazzy (Dec 21, 2020)

classiccat said:


> i don't see the humor in my post


It's four pages of comedy.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL .... In the many millions, billions of years, this planet went through natural forces took many avenues .... mankind on this planet, like I previously mentiond, is but a speck in time ... this planet or solar system will be around many millions, billions of years after mankind ... 

Knowing mankind, and its speck in time on this planet, my bet is on self destruction ...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BullFrog said:


> Fossilized tree remnants can be found in the high Arctic


Well, plate tectonics had a lot to do with that, too...







Oneacer said:


> In the many millions, billions of years, this planet went through natural forces took many avenues


Yup...









It does look scary when you only look at "recent" history...


----------



## Zazzy (Dec 21, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> ...my bet is on self destruction ...


The faster libs boink anything they can, the faster this will happen.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

This has nothing to do with politics, look at world history ... just the nature of mankind.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Zazzy said:


> LOL. We're all going to die.


Someone you know or love may die.
Or maybe someone you may never know or meet because man made slow moving disaster.
There are consequences to our actions direct of indirect.
Non of that is very funny.

You want to know how I feel?
No one wants to know, or cares how I feel, or whether I understand how or why things are how they are.

I don't want to give up my radial tyres and the tar sands put fillings in my kids teeth...
Its my god given right to buy what ever the hell I want...
I filled a void in my life with stuff and grew accustom to living this way and no one has the right to tell me different.
I pay my taxes and vote...
That's good enough leave me alone with this lifestyle and things I earned.
I won't share, I won't give anything up, and I certainly will not be told what to do in my own home..

I won;t even let you listen to you tell me what might be in my best interest to know if its conflict with my own ideology...

This is an argument we have struggled with a long time.
Here is the mirror of our society the TV to tell us once again what the trouble is
We are mad as hell about things we don;t understand.


----------



## Python33 (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm all for being a better steward of the planet. That is why we are all here, because we fix things, we don't chuck it in the landfill and buy a new one. Here is some climate data to suggest the sky is not falling.









Milankovitch (Orbital) Cycles and Their Role in Earth's Climate – Climate Change: Vital Signs of the Planet


Small cyclical variations in the shape of Earth's orbit, its wobble and the angle its axis is tilted play key roles in influencing Earth's climate over timespans of tens of thousands to hundreds of thousands of years.




climate.nasa.gov


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

BullFrog said:


> Fossilized tree remnants can be found in the high Arctic so apparently the globe was much warmer than now long, long before any of us were around to screw things up. Link
> 
> Also, so we've been told, there was a period of glaciation covering most of North America. Who screwed that climate up? The folks living along the equator cutting down trees and creating campfire carbon emissions just to cook their food? Don't think so.


My $0.03 (inflation): Just because the earth has been colder and warmer in the past does not mean that mankind is not now causing problems. Additionally, we could never exist in anything close to those hot and cold periods of earths history that you bring up. Humans have only been on earth over the last several hundred thousand years. Saying that the earth was hotter and/or colder a few billion years ago is irrelevant to the discussion of whether we can exist in such a world (we could not). The overwhelming scientific consensus is that we are contributing in a measurable and impactful manner to the change in current climate, and that change will impact all life. You can, of course, disagree with this consensus, but that does not change all the evidence that points this way. 

We can wait and see what happens, or we can talk about how we can lessen this change, and all opinions on this debate are certainly valid. I am confident that solutions can be implemented that do not dramatically change our ways of life. Look at the Montreal Protocol, which every country on earth signed on to, starting about 30 years ago, to stop the growth of the hole in the ozone layer. The Agreement is working: "there is clear evidence of a decrease in the atmospheric burden of ozone-depleting substances and some early signs of stratospheric ozone recovery." And we still have our modern conveniences that just had to change a bit. Now of course some countries are not meeting their commitments on this, and some countries contribute alot more to the problem, and some of the solutions contribute to other climactic problems, but in general the issue is improving every year. We just need to stay vigilant, stay determined, and each do our part.

I believe we can achieve the same success with climate change, we just need to want to. And who knows, maybe I'll find a good deal on a used battery snowblower this year.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

IMHO, it is all talk about being a better steward to the planet. Years ago every thing was wrapped in paper. now every thing is in plastic. Plastic is forever. Untill I see big changes, by the way things are done, to me cleaning things up is all talk. If big busness does not want it to happen, it does not happen.


----------



## Johner (Dec 30, 2020)

robs9 said:


> We had snow on the ground a few days ago. But 45/55 degree weather in December is crazy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Those degrees in December are nothing new are nothing new. Earth is still expanding and contracting. Moves its orbit around the sun Global warming made by man is a scandal and a scam.


----------



## Johner (Dec 30, 2020)

paulm12 said:


> My $0.03 (inflation): Just because the earth has been colder and warmer in the past does not mean that mankind is not now causing problems. Additionally, we could never exist in anything close to those hot and cold periods of earths history that you bring up. Humans have only been on earth over the last several hundred thousand years. Saying that the earth was hotter and/or colder a few billion years ago is irrelevant to the discussion of whether we can exist in such a world (we could not). The overwhelming scientific consensus is that we are contributing in a measurable and impactful manner to the change in current climate, and that change will impact all life. You can, of course, disagree with this consensus, but that does not change all the evidence that points this way.
> 
> We can wait and see what happens, or we can talk about how we can lessen this change, and all opinions on this debate are certainly valid. I am confident that solutions can be implemented that do not dramatically change our ways of life. Look at the Montreal Protocol, which every country on earth signed on to, starting about 30 years ago, to stop the growth of the hole in the ozone layer. The Agreement is working: "there is clear evidence of a decrease in the atmospheric burden of ozone-depleting substances and some early signs of stratospheric ozone recovery." And we still have our modern conveniences that just had to change a bit. Now of course some countries are not meeting their commitments on this, and some countries contribute alot more to the problem, and some of the solutions contribute to other climactic problems, but in general the issue is improving every year. We just need to stay vigilant, stay determined, and each do our part.
> 
> I believe we can achieve the same success with climate change, we just need to want to. And who knows, maybe I'll find a good deal on a used battery snowblower this year.


You can always turn off your air conditioner and the one in the office.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

When I need air conditioning I open the windows... mountain life yay.

Sometimes it's hot, sometimes it's not. Gotta go where the weather suits yer duds.

Jeans and a t-shirt for me, add flannel as necessary. Insulated coveralls for emergencies/snow blowing, boxers underneath.

Steady gents... in the end we decide our own ship's course. Not some AH in a suit... lol/no.


----------



## noah300g (Oct 24, 2019)

Davejb said:


> I'm in New England, we have snow on the ground, we've had nights in the 20's


Since records started being kept in the late 1800's, Boston has had no snow on the ground at Christmas 77% of the time. You have, at best, a 1 in 4 chance of seeing snow on Christmas morning in Boston. You'll be getting your fair share later in January, February, and March.


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

deezlfan said:


> NOS, glad you are passionate about the subject. However, if you believe *t*_*he 97% of scientists say *_line you are too far gone to have a fact based conversation.


I would have expected a statement like this to be buttressed by some sort of follow-up? footnote? Factoid? Anything?


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

IMHO, experts, scientists, If some one has a job, and wants to keep it, when they do a servey I have to belive the servay, will come out the way there boss wants it, to come out. Who do you trust, or belive.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Bottom line ....

Man is here on Earth for but a short speck of time in Earth's evolution ... or the entire solar system for that matter,.....

Man is destroying the Earth for profit ....

Earth will still be around long after mankind is gone, as it was long before mankind was here ...

Facts are what is evident and stands before you ... opinions are what each people think about the facts ... facts are still there regardless.

Again, this is like religion, politics, etc., everyone has their opinion, and life as we know it will go on ... til it is no more ..... 

JMHO


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Johner said:


> You can always turn off your air conditioner and the one in the office.


Yeah, every bit helps. I rarely run the home air conditioner. I have found that I get accustomed to the warmer weather fairly quickly each year. Just my choice. 

tx


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, how true ... seems the older I get, the warmer weather does not seem to bother me as much, as I can tolerate it better.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> I would have expected a statement like this to be buttressed by some sort of follow-up? footnote? Factoid? Anything?


I think I said everything I wanted to say. But if you need more to ponder:

*" Think deeply about things. Don’t just go along because that’s the way things are or that’s what your friends say. Consider the effects, consider the alternatives, but most importantly, just think." Aaron Swartz*


----------



## Johner (Dec 30, 2020)

paulm12 said:


> My $0.03 (inflation): Just because the earth has been colder and warmer in the past does not mean that mankind is not now causing problems. Additionally, we could never exist in anything close to those hot and cold periods of earths history that you bring up. Humans have only been on earth over the last several hundred thousand years. Saying that the earth was hotter and/or colder a few billion years ago is irrelevant to the discussion of whether we can exist in such a world (we could not). The overwhelming scientific consensus is that we are contributing in a measurable and impactful manner to the change in current climate, and that change will impact all life. You can, of course, disagree with this consensus, but that does not change all the evidence that points this way.
> 
> We can wait and see what happens, or we can talk about how we can lessen this change, and all opinions on this debate are certainly valid. I am confident that solutions can be implemented that do not dramatically change our ways of life. Look at the Montreal Protocol, which every country on earth signed on to, starting about 30 years ago, to stop the growth of the hole in the ozone layer. The Agreement is working: "there is clear evidence of a decrease in the atmospheric burden of ozone-depleting substances and some early signs of stratospheric ozone recovery." And we still have our modern conveniences that just had to change a bit. Now of course some countries are not meeting their commitments on this, and some countries contribute alot more to the problem, and some of the solutions contribute to other climactic problems, but in general the issue is improving every year. We just need to stay vigilant, stay determined, and each do our part.
> 
> I believe we can achieve the same success with climate change, we just need to want to. And who knows, maybe I'll find a good deal on a used battery snowblower this year.


Only 97% that are working on the project believe it, has not proven to be fact as with weather and temperature change one has to ask, is the orbit of the earth the same as it was 50 years ago? doubtful it is, the sun expands and contracts they have nothing to-do with man, many other natural things happen. Blaming man is like throwing a dime in a wishing well.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

1.8 inches heading my way. excited!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Johner said:


> Only 97% that are working on the project believe it, has not proven to be fact as with weather and temperature change one has to ask, is the orbit of the earth the same as it was 50 years ago? doubtful it is, the sun expands and contracts they have nothing to-do with man, many other natural things happen. Blaming man is like throwing a dime in a wishing well.


actually nearly all actively publishing climate scientists (97–98%) support the consensus on anthropogenic climate change, and the remaining 2% of contrarian studies either cannot be replicated or contain errors. They conclude that it is extremely likely (95–100% probability) that human influence was the dominant cause of global warming between 1951 and 2010. And again, all of these scientists fully acknowledge that natural factors have influenced climate change in the past, and will continue to be so.

I trust these scientists, and the science that they present. I also acknowledge that many people in the greater discussion have ulterior motives, and it takes effort to filter out that noise.


----------



## Zazzy (Dec 21, 2020)

NOS said:


> Someone you know or love may die.


Big deal. Sooner or later, everyone I know will die, whether I "love" them or not. In fact, sooner or later everyone I don't know will die.


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

Johner said:


> Only 97% that are working on the project believe it, has not proven to be fact as with weather and temperature change one has to ask, is the orbit of the earth the same as it was 50 years ago? doubtful it is, the sun expands and contracts they have nothing to-do with man, many other natural things happen. Blaming man is like throwing a dime in a wishing well.


It's called a control...and I'm absolutely positive that your concerns have been accounted for in the analysis.
One of the main jobs of a scientist is to peer review other scientists' work, repeat the experiments and see if the results are consistent. When the 3% are peered reviewed, their results cannot be replicated. So if anyone is on the take, it would be the 3%. That's how science works. 

Climate change is the result of the failure of education and the corruption of politicians by corporate interest. They get bought, make bad policy and the majority of the public don't realize that if they paid closer attention in school, they could review data on their own, perform the method and arrive at their own conclusion. They would be able to comprehend the data rather than listening summaries given by talking heads ON BOTH sides of the media spectrum. The data is there for the analyzing. Stop watching football and start taking some college-level science courses. They're free on the internet.

That last part is just a rant and not directed at Johner.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Johner said:


> You can always turn off your air conditioner and the one in the office.


Deleted


----------



## hawk196 (Jan 27, 2021)

This is all well and good, but unless the Chinese and the Indians get with the program......


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

hawk196 said:


> This is all well and good, but unless the Chinese and the Indians get with the program......


True enough, but in the grand scheme, one other country is responsible for... over a long time.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Zazzy said:


> Big deal. Sooner or later, everyone I know will die, whether I "love" them or not. In fact, sooner or later everyone I don't know will die.


How many posts have you made that mentions 'snowblower'?
One.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Science lesson for people who don't understand science.

Fossil fuels store CO2 in the form of hydrocarbons.
Burning fossil fuels generates heat plus releases CO2 to the atmosphere. 
CO2 is a known greenhouse gas which traps sunlight. 
The current level of CO2 measured in Hawaii was 419 ppm. 
The last time the earth's CO2 level was this high, was about 800,000 years ago. 

Class dismissed.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> The current level of CO2 measured in Hawaii was 419 ppm.


Umm.... an active volcano has nothing to do with that?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

deezlfan said:


> Umm.... an active volcano has nothing to do with that?


Science!!!




__





FAQ: What do volcanoes have to do with climate change?


Vital Signs of the Planet: Global Climate Change and Global Warming. Current news and data streams about global warming and climate change from NASA.




climate.nasa.gov


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

deezlfan said:


> Umm.... an active volcano has nothing to do with that?


If you're asking if thousands of some of the smartest people on the planet forgot to account for volcanos in their analysis, the answer is.... no.


----------



## OldSkoolDj (Dec 4, 2019)

rwh963 said:


> at least for new england. ran across this recent article: New England is warming faster than the rest of the planet, new study finds - The Boston Globe


I wouldn't consider the Boston Glob as a credible source for this type of news. The 22 year-old Starbucks ex-baristas that write the "news" are no one I'd trust. Check out Tony Heller on Youtube.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

97NSX said:


> google George Carlin , save the planet


A comedian first.

Here is a deeper thinker.


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

OldSkoolDj said:


> I wouldn't consider the Boston Glob as a credible source for this type of news. The 22 year-old Starbucks ex-baristas that write the "news" are no one I'd trust. Check out Tony Heller on Youtube.


Let's say someone you don't trust told you that a snowblower wasn't running because the carb was dirty. Because you don't trust them, does this mean that the carb isn't dirty? Would you inspect the carb yourself? So instead of discrediting the claim and trumpeting it, why not check out the data /study yourself before suggesting it's not true? This is the laziness I'm talking about. This is a published study you can voir dire yourself. All of these studies are published. That's what published means...everyone can view it. Enough already with the anecdotal jibberish and talking points. Do the work. Why do I care what Tony so-and-so thinks when I can view it myself and draw my own conclusion. Hell...you can even contact the authors and ask them questions about the data if you'd like... You can ask them if they considered volcanos...or about any other concerns you have.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Once again... easy guys. 'Spirited' discussion is welcome, just observe the Fine Line please.

I don't wanna close it down.


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry OldSkool. I got excited for a moment. I'm better now.


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

To get back on topic as it relates to the original post, "global warming" as it is coined, does not translate into warmer air everywhere necessarily. It means things will be different everywhere. Even a slight difference anywhere will likely have a severe impact everywhere. So don't sell your snowblower...just be prepared to use it in July.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Indeed... that's why we say "climate change". Like San Paulo suddenly becoming the North Pole... Those tusky critters found with green grass in their maws didn't just stumble into a snowstorm.

We humans on earth are like ants crawling around on a computer... imo. We see what happens on the outside (light/dark, warm/cold) but we still have very little idea as to the entire process behind it all.

At least that's what I think.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Zazzy (Dec 21, 2020)

Rooskie said:


> How many posts have you made that mentions 'snowblower'?
> One.


You personally don't want me to provide my opinion in a thread that has nothing to do with snow blowing until I make more posts about snow blowing? 

LOL.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Indeed... that's why we say "climate change". Like San Paulo suddenly becoming the North Pole... Those tusky critters found with green grass in their maws didn't just stumble into a snowstorm.
> 
> We humans on earth are like ants crawling around on a computer... imo. We see what happens on the outside (light/dark, warm/cold) but we still have very little idea as to the entire process behind it all.
> 
> At least that's what I think.


interesting analogy. Truth be told, I often wonder how the computer works on the inside too.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Davejb said:


> I'm in New England, we have snow on the ground, we've had nights in the 20's


It still gets cold where I’m from and it still snows. Doesn’t change the fact that it is significantly warmer overall in average temperatures, which is the operative word. Average. If it’s warmer than average for 50 straight days, one cold day or below average temps for a week or three, doesn’t cancel out months and months of above average temperatures.

Where I’m from it still gets bitterly cold and the deniers say “where is all this climate change and global warming I keep hearing about” when a cold snap settles in that lasts a couple days to a few weeks, but you don’t hear a peep from them when it’s well above average temperatures for literally several months at a time. Interesting how that works.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

An interesting statistic: "Researchers estimate that idling from heavy-duty and light- duty vehicles combined wastes about 6 billion gallons of fuel annually. About half of that is attributable to personal vehicles, which generate around 30 million tons of CO2 every year just by idling."


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Darn climate change!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

rwh963 said:


> Darn climate change!


btw, i was very happy with the performance of my 2005 ariens 724. started right up (after i remembered to turn the fuel shut off on!). did several locations of about 6" of moderately wet snow. paid $50 for it 4 years ago. my DCA is down to about $15/year!


----------



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

I have to laugh how these politicians create a "crisis" and claim to be experts on it. Odd how the solutions turn out to be a way to enlarge their bank accounts!


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Do away with the engines, go electric, and what ever else. Why, we are burying our self in trash. Every thing you buy is wraped in plastic. Plastic is for ever. Bring back some thing that will decay fast.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

BullFrog said:


> Also, so we've been told, there was a period of glaciation covering most of North America. Who screwed that climate up?


The dinosaurs did and they paid dearly for it.


----------



## RAM22 (12 mo ago)

GKK said:


> The dinosaurs did and they paid dearly for it.


Yep too many dinosaur farts.. all that methane screwed up the atmosphere and caused them to go extinct.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RAM22 said:


> Yep too many dinosaur farts.. all that methane screwed up the atmosphere and caused them to go extinct.


There have been 5 major Extinction Level Events...

*A Brief History of Earth*
Early life forms began to flourish during the Cambrian Explosion, 540 million years ago.

Mass extinctions—when at least half of all species die out in a relatively short time—have occurred only a handful of times over the course of our planet's history. The largest mass extinction event happened around 250 million years ago, when perhaps 95 percent of all species went extinct.

*Top Five Extinctions*

*Ordovician-silurian Extinction: 440 million years ago*
Small marine organisms died out.

*Devonian Extinction: 365 million years ago* 
Many tropical marine species went extinct.

*Permian-triassic Extinction: 250 million years ago* 
The largest mass extinction event in Earth's history affected a range of species, including many vertebrates.

*Triassic-jurassic Extinction: 210 million years ago* 
The extinction of other vertebrate species on land allowed dinosaurs to flourish.

*Cretaceous-tertiary Extinction: 65 Million Years Ago*
This was most likely caused by an asteroid hitting the Earth in what is now Mexico, potentially compounded by ongoing flood volcanism in what is now India. 
*What to Call It?* Scientists refer to the major extinction that wiped out non-avian dinosaurs as the K-T extinction, because it happened at the end of the Cretaceous period and the beginning of the Tertiary period. Why not C-T? Geologists use "K" as a shorthand for Cretaceous. "C" is shorthand for an earlier period, the Cambrian.

*Dawn of a New Age* 
The extinction that occurred 65 million years ago wiped out some 50 percent of plants and animals. The event is so striking that it signals a major turning point in Earth's history, marking the end of the geologic period known as the Cretaceous and the beginning of the Tertiary period.


----------



## RAM22 (12 mo ago)

tabora said:


> There have been 5 major Extinction Level Events...


Interesting read... I noticed the discussion was getting a little serious and heated a few posts ago I was just cracking a little joke to try and lighten the mood. Thought I should say that in case anyone thought I was actually being serious.


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

Something's going on.
We have birds at our feeder that shouldn't be up here now.
The weatherman isn't sure what's going on.
The West burned.
The East flooded.
Killer tornadoes obliterated towns in December.
They've run-out of Names for Hurricanes making landfall on USA for two years running.
Some western lakes are disappearing.
The water from missing lakes and reservoirs west of the divide relocated to 2nd floors and attics of homes in Dixie.
My snowblower's covered.
I've got two pumps hooked-up, ... ready to go!!!


----------



## RAM22 (12 mo ago)

RickCoMatic said:


> Something's going on.


It's definitely been a wierd winter here.... 2 weeks ago we got 30 inches of new snowfall overnight which is rare around here. by the time it quit snowing later in the day it was probably at least 3 feet.


















Then it warmed up to above freezing and the next night it all came off the roof at once. Lucky me.

















It's been in the mid 30s to low 40s during the day every day since then and raining or freezing rain some days. Everything is an icy mess around here and a couple of the local buildings around here that are over 100 Years old have collapsed from the weight of the wet snow.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

GKK said:


> The dinosaurs did and they paid dearly for it.


Nah, according to the scientists the dinos were long gone by several million years before the last ice age even age began.


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

Theres no denying about how things are changing.
Just ask:
The families evacuated from wildfire paths who've returned to their homes only to find a fireplace and chimney marking the spots where everything they owned was cremated.
The families evacuated from areas where flood waters raged scouring the earth leaving nothing behind save for the foundation slabs, monuments and fire hydrants.
Don't ask:
Those families in the path of those devastating tornadoes, last month.
They're still in shock about losing it all during the Holiday Season!
They didn't return home to find it all washed away.
They didn't come-back to find just their chimney's and a whole lot of powdery white ashes.
They were home when the winds churned down upon them for hours. In fear, as the tornadoes reeked havoc around them; and one obliterating everything in its two-hundred mile long swath.
-30-

We got numbskulls making the rules for how we live.
Idiots in charge of what to do!
A lot of people died because we let them pretend and lie to us.
If the liars had done their duty and warned us about what was coming our way when the Skipper of USS Teddy Roosevelt sounded the alarm; we'd all be a lot better off at the moment.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

If global warming really exists, I want mine back. Damn it cold out today, LOL.


----------

